# Hello From Mississippi



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

Glad to have you with us. :wink: 
What are your two horses like? We love pics if you have any.


----------



## pipewelder_1999 (May 10, 2007)

I haven't made it back much but here are a few pics of our horses.







Rex and Nellie

There are a few more pics of our horses and others we feed and ride a little. (I am responsible for any bad equitation shown by my family) 
http://weldinginspectionsvcs.com/Horses/index.htm


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow they're gorgeous! :wink:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hi welcome here!!!! look at my advatar


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^Please don't bring up old topics.  It's okay if you didn't know, just a reminder.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum! hope you enjoy your stay here .

Very nice horses by the way! and is that a small chicken hut there? or something else in the photo (background)

Regards


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome! 

Your horses are very beautiful.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! beautiful horses!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## COinNJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey there! Welcome. By the way, my husband's from Corinth, MISS. I'm from NJ, which is where we've been living for the past 2 years. I think he's finally adjusting to the culture shock. :shock:

-Christine


----------

